# Suggestions for fans



## Limitless (Jun 19, 2014)

Please suggest me good fan.
Cabinet=NZXT source 210 elite window
Budget= Rs.1200
Fan=Sorry 120mm or 140mm fans typing error


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 19, 2014)

ask basuvani


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 20, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> ask basuvani



NZXT FS200mm Blue LED Case fan (FS-200RB-BLED) -1056. (primeabgb)

Cooler Master 200mm Blue LED Case fan (R4-LUS-07AB-GP) -1250. (flipkart)


----------



## Limitless (Jun 20, 2014)

Sorry can you suggest 120mm/140mm fans for Top.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 20, 2014)

Limitless said:


> Sorry can you suggest 120mm/140mm fans for Top.



Cooler Master 140mm Blue LED fan -650,
Antec Tricool 120mm Blue LED fan -550.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 20, 2014)

You can get corsair SP120 or Corsair air series silent edition 140mm blue led fan (led color your choice)

The SP series is most suitable to bliw through HDD cage or heatsinks due to the higher static pressure.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 20, 2014)

there are some good noctua fans. have a look at those also.


----------



## Limitless (Jun 20, 2014)

Cooler Master Silent FAN 120 SI2 (4 in 1) Cooler - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com 
should I get this one?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 20, 2014)

Limitless said:


> Cooler Master Silent FAN 120 SI2 (4 in 1) Cooler - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com
> should I get this one?



Yes good choice.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 20, 2014)

See Noctua NF P12.
Nice fan, moves lot of air, dead silent even considering fact that it is placed on grill where other fans tend to loose their silence properties. 

Also see Silverstone AP121 (Good for use as a input fan).

Although good enough but seriously the 4 in 1 pack of CM fans is not good because they have very feeble airflow & not capable of adding cooling capacity to your cabinet even if they are used in swarms


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Limitless said:


> Cooler Master Silent FAN 120 SI2 (4 in 1) Cooler - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com
> should I get this one?



if you want good air flow, better stick to something else.


----------



## Limitless (Jun 20, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> See Noctua NF P12.
> Nice fan, moves lot of air, dead silent even considering fact that it is placed on grill where other fans tend to loose their silence properties.
> 
> Also see Silverstone AP121 (Good for use as a input fan).
> ...



Then I will buy NF P12 and Silverstone AP121  thanks for suggestions


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 20, 2014)

Although I have no Corsair fans but I have heard good things about them.
So may be you can wait to see if any user shows up for his review.

Else sticking to these is safe bet.

Check out other sites if they still retail noctua products. Flipkart is very overpriced.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 20, 2014)

Am using Corsair Air series silent edition 140 mm blue led fan. I have mounted it in the side panel and the noise is low. Have a decent air throw, better than my stock NZXT fans


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 20, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Am using Corsair Air series silent edition 140 mm blue led fan. I have mounted it in the side panel and the noise is low. Have a decent air throw, better than my stock NZXT fans



Which model?? Airflow or static pressure?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 20, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Which model?? Airflow or static pressure?



Air series. to be precise
Corsair Air Series 140mm Blue Led Cooler - Corsair: Flipkart.com


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 20, 2014)

OP check the prices here before you buy

Case Fans


----------



## Limitless (Jun 21, 2014)

Confused between Noctua NF P12 and corsair air series 140mm :/


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Noctua PWM, il controllo a onda quadra secondo Noctua

Recensione Corsair Air series AF120-140 e SP120

Recensione Noctua NF-P14 Flx

Recensione Corsair Air series AF120-140 e SP120


----------



## Limitless (Jun 21, 2014)

Sorry for asking dumb questions how to check whether fan is intake or exhaust?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Limitless said:


> Sorry for asking dumb questions how to check whether fan is intake or exhaust?



there should an arrow in the fans which indicates the direction of air flow.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 22, 2014)

Else most fan always throws air  to the fan cage.


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2014)

If you don't mind a little noise then best would be 2x CM SickleFlow X fans :
Cooler Master: SickleFlow X (Green LED)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 24, 2014)

^ Even better, try CM Xtraflo, if ok witih little noise


----------



## Jripper (Jun 24, 2014)

Does xtraflow come in any other color other than red? :\


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 24, 2014)

Although website says so I never saw one.


----------



## Limitless (Jun 24, 2014)

topgear said:


> If you don't mind a little noise then best would be 2x CM SickleFlow X fans :
> Cooler Master: SickleFlow X (Green LED)



will get two of them they fit my budget


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2015)

^ look at the last post date before posting


----------

